# Removal company?



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a removal company either based in Uk or spain? We would only meed it to move our belongings to spain, so boxes only. No furniture.

Just trying to work out costs again!

Not sure if it's cheaper to use a uk company or a spanish one?

Thanks

Yolly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yolly said:


> Can anyone recommend a removal company either based in Uk or spain? We would only meed it to move our belongings to spain, so boxes only. No furniture.
> 
> Just trying to work out costs again!
> 
> ...


I cant remember the name of the company we used, but they were lovely... I think it was Purina?? summat like that. I'll find out for you if you like...But we were the same, no furniture, just ...well, just junk really lol, clothes, kitchen stuff, books, DCs, kids games, bikes, cuddly flippin' toys etc!! We also hired a skip at the UK house and ooops, a few things went in there instead of the removal lorry !!!!!

From what I can gather, there are different ways of moving stuff.There are the road trains who literally are big lorries who go back and forth all the time and smaller companies hire space on them, there are one man bands who pick up, drive and deliver or there are the "posh" removal companies who do the lot door to door.

We went for a company who picked up from our house, then drove to a hub in Málaga and from there a smaller van picked up our stuff and brought it to our door. They picked up on the Friday in the UK and delivered it on the following Wednesday to our house in Spain. We arrived in our Spanish house on the monday so were without it til Wednesday, but we coped lol!!!! I think it cost around 1,500 pounds if memory serves... But it all went without incident!?

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Yolly said:


> Can anyone recommend a removal company either based in Uk or spain? We would only meed it to move our belongings to spain, so boxes only. No furniture.
> 
> Just trying to work out costs again!
> 
> ...


We did it ourselves when we moved and used these guys One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoHire
Does what it says on the tin........... or the side of the van in this case


Doggy


----------

